# Best touring pump...



## intheways (Apr 3, 2006)

This will probably start a war...

...but I'm looking for a opinions on a frame/min pump for touring. I don't need to go higher than 120 psi and am usually down in the 60 range.

Thanks

PS-I did try a search first.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Topeak Road Morph

Durable, compact, light weight and easy to use.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Frame pump. I've been using the cheap plastic Zefal, but any of them are fine. Also had good experience with a Blackburn.

Reasons to go frame instead of mini
- built-in place to stick it, no need to halfway shove it into a pocket somewhere
- more air volume per stroke - more important w fatter touring tires


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Bruce W has it right. There is no better. Period. End of discussion.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

brucew said:


> Topeak Road Morph
> 
> Durable, compact, light weight and easy to use.


+1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## intheways (Apr 3, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> Frame pump. I've been using the cheap plastic Zefal, but any of them are fine. Also had good experience with a Blackburn.
> 
> Reasons to go frame instead of mini
> - built-in place to stick it, no need to halfway shove it into a pocket somewhere
> - more air volume per stroke - more important w fatter touring tires





> Bruce W has it right. There is no better. Period. End of discussion.


Those are the two choices I am contending with. :idea:


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

The Topeak isnt really a "mini" pump... I would say the volume it puts out is 1/2-2/3rds of a full frame pump.

It also has an integral gauge. I am anal about tire pressure (since im heavy). So I really like that feature.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Avoid true "mini" pumps. I have mini pumps on my road bikes and I carry a medium length pump on my commuter. The only reason I carry that one and not a larger one is that I had already bought it before I knew any better and it works a helluva lot better than the mini pumps do. A frame pump or the Mini-Morph would work even better than my current favorite carry along pump so I'm just waiting to kill this one or lose it on a ride some day to get a nicer pump. BTW, I can get away with carrying the mini pumps on my road bikes because the guy I ride with carries a frame-fit pump and we always use his pump when one of us gets a flat.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

I bought this Quicker Pro a little while ago and it has served me very well. As you open it, a gauge appears on the stem. It has gotten me up to 120 psi without much effort.
https://forums.roadbikereview.com/images/attach/gif.gif

Here's the link: https://www.velo-orange.com/quickerpropump.html


----------



## ragweed (Jan 2, 2009)

brucew said:


> Topeak Road Morph Durable, compact, light weight and easy to use.


Curious how you carry it -- attached to your frame or in your jersey pocket?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

The Topeak Morph series always seems to steal the show in these "what pump" threads, but if you can find one, Serfas makes (made?) pumps of the same style that I actually like better than the Topeaks. The Serfas has a longer hose, comfortable handle and (IMO) an easier locking method. Topeak gets a few points from the Serfas for an easier to use head though. Since the Morphs are making such a show, when is somebody going to release a full length frame pump with a hose and folding foot thingy?


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

ragweed said:


> Curious how you carry it -- attached to your frame or in your jersey pocket?


Attached to the frame with the included bracket. It's too long for a jersey pocket. Mine are mounted on the seat tube next to the bottle cage. I've seen them mounted on the top tube, down tube and seatstays.

They're also cheap enough that I have one for each bike. Saves remembering to move the pump when I change bikes.


----------



## BikeRider (Aug 5, 2003)

I use a Zefal HPX on one of my bikes and it works pretty good and lasts forever, but it is hard to find anymore. I also have a Topeak Road Morph and it works okay as well but one thing about it though is that the plastic folding foot support broke off pretty soon after I fist started using it.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

BikeRider said:


> I use a Zefal HPX on one of my bikes and it works pretty good and lasts forever, but it is hard to find anymore. I also have a Topeak Road Morph and it works okay as well but one thing about it though is that the plastic folding foot support broke off pretty soon after I fist started using it.


Zefal HPX FTW!

//bonus if you can still get one of the all-metal ones. They are good for beating on dogs and/or ******** that try and attack you.


----------



## pherret (Dec 25, 2001)

The road morph if you need a guage, but mine did rattle and I would some time pinch my fingers on the down stroke. 

I now use the Topeak master blaster frame pump instead on my frmaes it fits. For a small mini pump I use the Lezyne pressure drive. Both work great.


----------



## intheways (Apr 3, 2006)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Zefal HPX FTW!
> 
> //bonus if you can still get one of the all-metal ones. They are good for beating on dogs and/or ******** that try and attack you.


That might be the deciding factor


----------



## intheways (Apr 3, 2006)

ASV or Classic

http://www.zefal.com/zefal/gamme.ph...le&PHPSESSID=5e83b647b29bb09428d689c1bec18422


----------



## ksteinhoff (Jan 7, 2009)

intheways said:


> This will probably start a war...
> 
> ...but I'm looking for a opinions on a frame/min pump for touring. I don't need to go higher than 120 psi and am usually down in the 60 range.
> 
> ...


Like a lot of the other folks, I'll vote for the Topeak Road Morph with gauge.

Here's a review I did, including pictures of how I mount it on my Surly Long Haul Trucker.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

*I recently saw one of these.*

http://www.lezyne.com/index.php/products/hand-pumps/micro-floor-drive-hpg.html

I can't vouch for how well it works, but I really like the look of it. They appear to be very well-made.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

I like the handle on the mountain morph a bit better. it's a slightly higher volume version of the road morph.


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> http://www.lezyne.com/index.php/products/hand-pumps/micro-floor-drive-hpg.html
> 
> I can't vouch for how well it works, but I really like the look of it. They appear to be very well-made.


Yeah, those look really nice. Kinda similar to function of the morphs, which are pretty well thought out. Bonus that the hose seems to be longer as the morph one is pretty short, especially with larger tires/longer valves. The Lezyne floor pumps are also refreshing with most everyone else going cheaper and cheaper on quality.

Probably will pick one up sometime soon to see how well it works.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

I also use the Zefal HPX. I prefer a frame pump since one of my two main bikes has a pump peg.

Contrary to what someone said, they're not hard to find. Colorado Cyclist carries them: http://www.coloradocyclist.com/product/item/ZEFPFYDT


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

*Lezyne pressure drive*



ChuckUni said:


> Yeah, those look really nice. Kinda similar to function of the morphs, which are pretty well thought out...


The morphs get sloppy and worn out after a season or two. I tried calling Topeak for a replacement plunger (internals) but was fended off by their tech support who are just plain obstinate. So those were throwaways. Gotta say my wife liked the inline pressure gauge though.

Then I tried the Quicker Pro offered by Velo-Orange. It barely worked at all. I could hardly compress the pump. After reading comments on the V-O blog about defective Quicker products, I sent it back.

Then I ordered a Lezyne Pressure Drive from V-O and have been blissfully happy ever since.

http://www.lezyne.com/index.php/products/hand-pumps/presssure-drive.html
http://www.velo-orange.com/leprdrmmipu.html

It's reasonably fast filling up a 32mm touring tire - I never felt impatient with its progress. The flexible hose is a godsend. It has presta and schraeder ends, and it stores inside the pump for protection from the elements. Simply brilliant. The polished/machined anodized aluminum appearance is top notch. I have no idea how long the plunger will last, but their website allows direct ordering of spare parts. That's the best $33 I've ever spent on a mini/frame pump. And it fits inside an Acorn handlebar bag...


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

The site is being really slow at the moment, but Lezyne has models with the little foot peg like the morphs and you can get them with in line pressure gauges. You can also retrofit many of the pumps with in line gauges.

Pretty cool.


----------



## HillBillies (May 16, 2007)

I have this model of Lezyne and can vouch for it. The flexible hose is much nicer to use than a fixed valve. It handles presta and schrader. No guage but it will get you going again.

http://www.lezyne.com/index.php/products/hand-pumps/road-drive.html

I find the best feature is the pump is sealed from the elements so it is more likely to work when you remove it from your frame to actually use it. Nothing worse than realising your pump is dead when you need it.

HillBilly


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

The lezyne looks really nice. If I break my mountain morph I think I'll try one of those.


----------



## H.Bicycletus (Apr 16, 2006)

all of the Lezyne products i've seen are very well made. . .they aren't the cheapest products on the market, but they're very well engineered and manufactured from what I've seen so far. . .pumps, mini-tools, CO2 inflaters. . .they're all really nicely done. And the fact that the pump heads thread onto the valve stems is a very nice feature


----------

